# Ref; Squash/Pumpkin Uses!



## TomKnollRFV (Oct 17, 2018)

I've been MIA, between a new computer and the headaches it's given me, and now U-verse problems. <Solving that..we're planning to switch to Spectrum>. I just haven't been around much, and my smoking game has been mostly cold smoking cheese as of late. 

Now with fall upon us, I get to make some of my favourite soups...squash and pumpkin soups. Does any one else like these? I've always enjoyed them, curried or just plain bisque. Thick, creamy and served with warm bread, you can't beat it.

How does every one else use squash/pumpkin in unusual ways? I've read of people doing pumpkins like squash in the oven, never tried it my self. We like to dust squash we quarter with salt, pepper, brown sugar, and a dollop of butter. If you never had that, it's good.


----------



## chilerelleno (Oct 17, 2018)

I'm a squash lover, but alas my family thinks I'm the weirdo.
Yeah, I'm a weirdo true enough, but that's besides the fact that squash is delicious.
Bring on your best recipes for curried, please and thank you.

I've had pumpkin baked like squash and also had it in a vegetable stew, good stuff.
It is an unusual taste as such, what with trying to disassociate it with sweet spiced pumpkin pie.
Now cook it like sweet potato casserole and it falls right into place, sweet like pie but not spiced like it.


----------



## flatbroke (Oct 17, 2018)

butternut squash,
rough cut into pieces, cook in any broth or water.
I use one medium butternut squash, 1.5-2 cups of liquid.
when squash is cooked, let cool, put in blender to mix
to creamy consistency, heat up w/ low heat, season it, 
add 1/2 can of the coconut milk, serve.  
dress up with dill or chives when serving if you like.


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Oct 17, 2018)

flatbroke said:


> butternut squash,
> rough cut into pieces, cook in any broth or water.
> I use one medium butternut squash, 1.5-2 cups of liquid.
> when squash is cooked, let cool, put in blender to mix
> ...


Coconut milk huh? Now that has me intrigued. I rarely use coconut milk in cooking, no real reason I don't other then I forget..



chilerelleno said:


> I'm a squash lover, but alas my family thinks I'm the weirdo.
> Yeah, I'm a weirdo true enough, but that's besides the fact that squash is delicious.
> Bring on your best recipes for curried, please and thank you.
> 
> ...



I got a 'best of country soups' cook book, so to give that exactly recipe I'd need to do some scanning and all. But you can get a copy dirt cheap off amazon, it's the one by Beth Wittlinger <we sure like it>.

https://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/ellie-krieger/curried-butternut-squash-soup-recipe-1948498
*This one does look pretty close!*

Man now I want to make a bunch of soups. Including Carrot and Orange soup.. 
*http://www.rampantscotland.com/recipes/blrecipe_carrot_orange.htm* It's weird, but I like it.


----------



## flatbroke (Oct 17, 2018)

TomKnollRFV said:


> Coconut milk huh? Now that has me intrigued. I rarely use coconut milk in cooking, no real reason I don't other then I forget..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 yeah. I use this brand. coconut milk (Chaokoh brand)


----------



## SonnyE (Oct 18, 2018)

My first wife use to use squash to make pumpkin pie.
She'd prep the squash, add pumpkin pie seasonings, and you could not tell it wasn't pumpkin pie.
Looked like, tasted like, and fooled a lot of people.


----------



## biteme7951 (Oct 18, 2018)

Bake at, broil it, grill it, stab an acorn or spaghetti squash and into the microwave even, but our favorite is butternut squash soup. I cubed and canned it last fall in turkey broth so its just saute some onions and aromatics, dump a couple of quart jars in the pot to heat it up and hit it with the hand blender with some cream. That stuff hits the spot right there. I had a bumper crop last year so did not plant any this year. Good thing because I had  3 squash plants come up voluntarily that I gave some space to grow and harvested 20 butternuts and 6 acorns from them!

Barry.


----------



## sauced (Oct 18, 2018)

Pumpkin....peel, cut into wedges, olive oil, S&P and roast at 375 till just about tender. Then add some maple syrup, cinnamon and butter and finish roasting! Goes great with pork!!


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Oct 18, 2018)

biteme7951 said:


> Bake at, broil it, grill it, stab an acorn or spaghetti squash and into the microwave even, but our favorite is butternut squash soup. I cubed and canned it last fall in turkey broth so its just saute some onions and aromatics, dump a couple of quart jars in the pot to heat it up and hit it with the hand blender with some cream. That stuff hits the spot right there. I had a bumper crop last year so did not plant any this year. Good thing because I had  3 squash plants come up voluntarily that I gave some space to grow and harvested 20 butternuts and 6 acorns from them!
> 
> Barry.


Jeeze! I never really thought of canning squash like that...if we grew them I'd be doing it too!


----------



## biteme7951 (Oct 18, 2018)

TomKnollRFV said:


> Jeeze! I never really thought of canning squash like that...if we grew them I'd be doing it too!



You don't need to grow them. Just stock up when they are cheaper in season

Barry.


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Oct 19, 2018)

biteme7951 said:


> You don't need to grow them. Just stock up when they are cheaper in season
> 
> Barry.


That works as well, though I think I need more jars again.. !


----------



## biteme7951 (Oct 19, 2018)

TomKnollRFV said:


> That works as well, though I think I need more jars again.. !


I have a few hundred of various sizes and still have to scrounge around for certain sizes when the crops hit season. Applesauce is on the project list for this weekend. (you can never have too many jars).

Barry.


----------



## pops6927 (Oct 19, 2018)

https://www.livescience.com/5014-surprising-truths-fruits-vegetables.html

 Avocadoes, string beans, *squash*, eggplant, green pepper and okra are all technically fruits, Litt says. ... To the plant, fruits are basically a means of spreading the seeds around, generally by wind or animal poop.


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Oct 19, 2018)

biteme7951 said:


> I have a few hundred of various sizes and still have to scrounge around for certain sizes when the crops hit season. Applesauce is on the project list for this weekend. (you can never have too many jars).
> 
> Barry.


Yah...I actually did the same before I did canning, knew people who did. So I always saved decent jars. Now I just buy a box lol


----------

